# Buying book on hacking



## ARJOT SINGH (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey guys
I have been looking at the advertisement in the digit mag of the hacking book "the secret of hacking" giving digit subscribers 26% discount.
I wanted to know is it a good package. Has anyone of u guys tried it?
I m really interested in learning a little bit of hacking.
Please tell me alternative to the same.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## swatkat (Sep 22, 2009)

From the looks of it, that book doesn't seem to be good. I feel it would be similar to Ankita Fadia's books. Check out these books instead:
*www.amazon.com/Hacking-Art-Exploitation-Jon-Erickson/dp/1593271441
*www.amazon.com/Reversing-Secrets-Engineering-Eldad-Eilam/dp/0764574817
*www.amazon.com/Windows®-Internals-Including-Windows-PRO-Developer/dp/0735625301 ("the" book for Windows)


----------



## p_dude (Sep 22, 2009)

ARJOT SINGH said:


> Please tell me alternative to the same.



go out and explore on your own 

there are millions of people across the world on irc and other sites doing some stupid sh1t everyday

books have their limitations

you cant consider your self a hacker just because you have read some technical book that expresses some guys point of view.


----------



## max_demon (Sep 22, 2009)

i personally would  like to read more books on network and programming than hacking . in fact having through knowledge on network and programming will be more benificial .


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2009)

@OP Plz learn some nice programming languages like C or C++ and then move on to ASP .NET and Java. You will have learned enough programming to benefit yourselves and a lot of people if you can do some innovative programming on your own. AFAIK that ad had stuff like Gmail yahoo mail password hack. If you want that then please do not post here as that is not only illegal but also extremely dumb to try. Do something positive for our country as we have enough negative elements already.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 22, 2009)

how about learning socket programming and device driver programming


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2009)

^Now that is some idea. Indian CPU's eh?


----------



## p_dude (Sep 22, 2009)

learning programming is least of the problem you could be learning about stuff all by yourself for years and you would be going nowhere

if i had to explain my previous post 

there are lot of people/community out there where you can join and learn faster than you could be doing by yourself

there is also difference is between just learning and pulling off something on the internet if you were in a group of people it would make your learning faster.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 22, 2009)

Just learn programming, networking, security like stuffs.

This type of books does nothing.


----------

